# Continental Vanco4Season 2 Tyres.



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

After a change of mind I have 6 Continental 205/75r16 110/108 tyres surplus to requirement,manufacture date 43-14.If anyone is interested PM me.

Trev.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Excellent tyres and date code on them.

Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Excellent tyres, but mine are 15" or would have bought them.

cabby


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*continental vanco tyres*

Hi, Are they new or used.H


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Brand new and still wrapped up.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Price? PM me if you'd prefer.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Still available if anyone is interested.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

would you like to say the price.

cabby


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

£540 for the 6,considerably cheaper than any tyre companies.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Very fair price that.

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

> After a change of mind I have 6 Continental 205/75r16 110/108 tyres surplus to requirement,manufacture date 43-14.If anyone is interested PM me.
> 
> Trev.


Trevor:

They are too small for me and not heavy enough rating, but what occasioned your change of mind, and what make/type did you fit?

Peter


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Still have the tyres for sale,would these be of interest to anyone and I would be open to sensible offers.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Here are some pics.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

A bump for you

but also interested as was listerdiesel :- " what occasioned your change of mind, and what make/type did you fit?"


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Want to sell these tyres,so how about £80 each.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

bigtree said:


> Want to sell these tyres,so how about £80 each.


you seem reluctant to give information:-
"" what occasioned your change of mind, and what make/type did you fit?""

it would likely help others if you could share this information.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I'am looking to sell my motorhome if I can source another one i want to buy,so will sell the van with the current tyres.Hence the sale of these.With the pound doing well against the euro it makes the new purchase more affordable.As anyone can see the tyres are new there is no ulterior motive,although it looks like some people think there is.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

thanks.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As the man says, now is the time to by a Euro motorhome.We bought ours in the 2007/8 bonanza.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

bigtree said:


> there is no ulterior motive,although it looks like some people think there is.


Sorry if my enquiry came across like that, it wasn't intended I can assure you.

Peter


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Looks like nobody is looking for this size of tyre or they are priced wrong.:frown2:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bigtree said:


> Looks like nobody is looking for this size of tyre or they are priced wrong.:frown2:


I am no expert but is there a lot of call for 205/75R16 110/108 tyres? Most 16 inch motor home tyres seem to be on the larger motor homes and fitted with 225/70R16 116 ones?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

bigtree said:


> After a change of mind I have 6 Continental 205/75r16 110/108 tyres surplus to requirement,manufacture date 43-14.If anyone is interested PM me.
> 
> Trev.


Been to check van today, unfortunately wrong size

Sue


----------

